# Flow: An Attitash Downhill Biking Movie



## eatskisleep (Aug 4, 2007)

*Flow
An Attitash Downhill Biking Movie
Mad Dog Moments © 2007*

3 minutes 29 seconds



Download or Open full quality version here (26.84 MB)  open site then open link.

Or stream crappy version here.

*Comments/Suggestions Wanted/Appreciated*

Thanks for watching.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 4, 2007)

Nice video!  Looks like some pretty gnarly riding there.  I liked the scene where it was all black and white except for the riders orange bike.


----------



## eatskisleep (Aug 4, 2007)

Thanks! Glad you enjoyed the video.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Aug 5, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Nice video!  Looks like some pretty gnarly riding there.  I liked the scene where it was all black and white except for the riders orange bike.



That scene was real cool.  Liked the rest of the movie as well.


----------



## molecan (Aug 13, 2007)

Nifty, 

I'll have to get up to Attitrash now that I have an FS bike.  
Looks like they have a lot of variety, if not a long vert drop.   

How technical are their woods runs?  Some of what you were all doing looked fun, some a bit sketchy.   I'm just getting back into biking, after a 10 year hiatus so I'm an FOM. (fat old man)


----------



## eatskisleep (Aug 28, 2007)

molecan said:


> Nifty,
> 
> I'll have to get up to Attitrash now that I have an FS bike.
> Looks like they have a lot of variety, if not a long vert drop.
> ...



They have some "easier" runs like "Grandma's House" or "Pinner's Paradise" or "Easy Cheese" but most of the stuff is pretty steep and techy there.


Thaqnks for all the comments.


----------

